# Jimmy!



## dampeoples (Oct 18, 2007)

Checkitout, coming your way soon, well, some are


----------



## SMDave (Oct 18, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Holy sh....


----------



## redbug (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet work How are you at glitter finishes?


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 18, 2007)

Never tried to do one, but would try if you want me to.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 19, 2007)

I almost wanted to eat them, lol


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking sweet man! PM me the amount so I can Payapl it to you!


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 21, 2007)

Awesome baits as always. What size sammys are those. I lost all the sammys I have and need many many more. I like the 85's for smallies, do you make any in that size?


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 21, 2007)

Jake, they are 4" 5/16oz, and take #4 Triple Grips, it really sucks you lost yours, not stolen, I hope.


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 22, 2007)

I lost them while fishing. I had been killing smallies on it and finally after a month I lost it to a very strong tree. I bought another that weekend and lost it the next week when a 12" smallie hit it. I set the hook into the fish and my line broke. I don't know if it was a bad knot or what, I was using 6lb sufix braid rather than the usual 20lb, but regardless it shouldnt have broken. Needless to say I was and am still pissed about that. All my other spook lures don't seem to draw the fish the way the sammy did. I think its because the sammy floated tail down when at rest.


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 22, 2007)

They work killer, that's for sure! You ever tried one with a dressed treble? I've not noticed much difference using one, but then again, if it convinces one more to bite, it's worth it! Let me know if you need some. I have two done now, one of the purple one's up there, but it's for Dave, and a Bass that's not spoken for.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 22, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> They work killer, that's for sure! You ever tried one with a dressed treble? I've not noticed much difference using one, but then again, if it convinces one more to bite, it's worth it! Let me know if you need some. I have two done now, one of the purple one's up there, but it's for Dave, and a Bass that's not spoken for.



Jake can have the purple (shad) sammy - I will just "borrow" it from him when we fish together


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 22, 2007)

I have never used dressed trebles on spooks, only poppers and jerkbaits. I am with you though, if it catches one fish its got my approval. I have heard mixed feelings about dressed trebles on spooks, some people love them others say it imparts on the side to side action, I cannot say since I havent tried them. Id love to get some of your baits, but the cashflow is very low now....hopefully I will graduate college in december and after that I should be able to stock up.


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 22, 2007)

I've heard it affects action as well, but I can also see it adding to the action if you get the rythm just right! I've got a few, I think i'm gonna try that this weekend, see what's up.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 23, 2007)

Got my poppers and worm kit yesterday!


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent! Hope they get to see some action this weekend


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 24, 2007)

I think the dressed trebles would work great on a sammy, they walk to easily. The first few times I thought I hated them because I was jerking them too hard, fishing them like a zara spook or yo-zuri spooks. Once I realized I was trying to hard to make it walk I loved them. I also like to drift them motionless or with tiny twitches in the river, and a dressed treble seems like it would make it more lifelike. Let me know how you like it after you fish them.


----------

